# First coffee machine - need advice



## idkfa13 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi all, I am looking to spend ~£300 on a new machine, I like the idea of bean-to-cup. All I am after is a good quality, low hassle machine that will do espresso and a standard black coffee, I do not need any other functions.

I am a complete novice so any advise would be great!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

Does your budget stretch to a grinder as well or do you already have one?

Check out the Amazon Warehouse deals for Gaggia Classics and pair with an Iberital MC2 from Happy Donkey

You should be on budget with this combo which is capable of producing drinks that you enjoy


----------



## idkfa13 (Nov 17, 2013)

I've heard good things about the Gaggia classic, its going to sound lazy but are there alternatives that take less effort to use? I'm assuming you have to load the filter up for every use, are there any where this is not needed?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

idkfa13 said:


> I've heard good things about the Gaggia classic, its going to sound lazy but are there alternatives that take less effort to use? I'm assuming you have to load the filter up for every use, are there any where this is not needed?


Bean 2 cup will be convenient and quick ,the trade of will be the taste produced .


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A bean to cup or a capsule based system ay be more to your liking

There is little or no mess, but the cost per cup is usually higher (sometimes double the price)

Have you considered a Delonghi Magnifica ESAM 4200?


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

I've been happy with my gaggia classic over the years, but am now upgrading to a grinder for it. The effort involved in putting grounds in the portafilter really isn't excessive and adds to the anticipation. The real delays are letting everything heat up properly, which give loads of time to get the coffee ready. I would imagine the bean to cups need to heat up time too, so not sure i can really see the point in them


----------

